
Amazon Redshift Service Level Agreement - boynamedsue
https://aws.amazon.com/redshift/sla/
======
boynamedsue
AWS has quietly started offering SLAs for services that previously had none
including Redshift, EKS, Direct Connect, API Gateway and Lambda.

